# 2014-15,16 coyote pics Post Here!



## one_shot

Short tail female came across cotton for last time this morning!
She had a clean coat.


----------



## Barron79

Walker county male


----------



## Barron79

Walker female


----------



## ChattNFHunter

neat color on the last one!


----------



## Scott Yancey

I am still waiting for these to show back up.


----------



## Scott Yancey

I'll try this again.


----------



## NCummins




----------



## Barron79

ChattNFHunter said:


> neat color on the last one!


I believe she had mange or something. Hair falling out with black rash on skin. Noticed this year not many coyotes in our area, hopefully a die off.


----------



## 4x4

Shot this male at 9pm 11/14, 44 pounds


----------



## Josh B

Shot female first and male came back for her. Women will make you do stupid things.


----------



## Bucky T

I haven't seen the first coyote yet this deer season.  And I've hunted quite a bit.


----------



## HORTON

*Hancock Co female*

Late October.  Missed another one running the same weekend.


----------



## Rich Blood

Had a pack of three run off the deer that were under my stand a few mornings ago. One of them was black, eerie looking thing. Never seen a black one before.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN

Always heard the black ones are more aggressive .


----------



## NCummins

Coydog.


----------



## Dusty Roads

*Black Coyotes*



Rich Blood said:


> Had a pack of three run off the deer that were under my stand a few mornings ago. One of them was black, eerie looking thing. Never seen a black one before.



They're here in Fannin.


----------



## AJLBucks

Shot this female in Walker county. Pretty coat on her. Also had a trapper come in September and trapped 8. 6 were black. We've got plenty of them around here


----------



## Hannibal

*"Walton County"*

One of the main breeders I took off of a large Cattle Farm I trap each year in Walton County.

www.easternwolferscoyotetrappers.com/

 Love trapping the Coy Wolves


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

Elbert county female shot the 8th of November.  

[URL=http://s95.photobucket.com/user/SudsMcBucky/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/E5E3A185-72E1-42CE-890F-4ACE3F66580A.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## C.J.

busted this one in Forsyth the other day


----------



## Triggerfinger_4

*Hancock*

Shot this big male 10 feet away.  Never knew I was there and I walked right up on him before either one of us realized it.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

*black coyote*

This is one I killed on Saturday in Jackson Co.


----------



## week 13

*I have killed 3 so far.*

Killed one the middle of October while we were on the ground looking for a pig my son had just shot. Killed the other 2 the Friday and Saturday morning hunts after Thanksgiving.


----------



## iconz23

Barron79 said:


> Walker female



Nice choice of gun!! (See My avatar pic)


----------



## hambone76

*Putnam County yote.*

One less fawn killer.


----------



## mossyhornwatcher

i posted on wrong person sorry lol


----------



## old florida gator

Congrats boys chootem all troy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott Yancey

I got these pictures of this black one the other night, sho would like to get him in my crosshairs.


----------



## Scott Yancey

Here's another picture from the same night on a different cam.


----------



## joelv38

*Cobb County mid day*


----------



## Offroadtek

Popped this one as it was sprinting in on me while hunting at Tuckahoe.


----------



## kma281

*48lb Male*



January 1, 2015
Coastal Georgia


----------



## VenisonMan

Glad to see this. One less 'yote equals how many saved deer?


----------



## GaHunterJones

the only good yote is a dead yote!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

Shot this male yote Wilkinson county. Back around end Dec. He was alone.


----------



## bradleyjanes06

Turkey hunt 4-22-2015


----------



## bradleyjanes06

Turkey hunt 4-22-15


----------



## blackbear

Hen yelp at first light  2015 Turkey season 40# female taken with 20ga.sxs#4shot Towns/Rabun Line


----------



## Smack308

*Coyote Night Hunt*

May 31 2015 130am


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1

Awesome.  A lot of saved deer and small game now.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## cape buffalo

*saving deer*

bartow co Cherokee co  dogs bite the dust


----------



## madisoncounty

Sit, Ubu!


----------



## NastyBruises11B

*Pickens county SC*

sister in law got this one on the way to the stand this morning


----------



## BillK

Shot this Yote opening morning with a 270WSM. 50 yards in a steady trot.  Not the right caliber if wanting to save the pelt.


----------



## HM

October 17, 2015 in Hancock county


----------



## one_shot

*nose to ground on deer trail*

Oct. 24 2015 female


----------



## speedyboat

*This Coyote has a hornaday headache*

I love my LR 308


----------



## NCummins

Shot this one in Ohio October 10th, the Rage did a number on her.


----------



## whitedog

Walton Co 11/28


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

My son killed this female yote Wilkinson county on dec 6


----------



## DawgDays

12/18


----------



## secondamendment

*12/10*

Shot this one 2 min behind a first year doe. Washington Co.


----------



## Codyray91

Killed 2 week nov. scared a doe off


----------



## Gfjsteve16

Here's one I recently got on camera


----------



## Gfjsteve16

Here's another big yote


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy

Got him at 60 yards with the good ol .45


----------



## NCHillbilly

DownSouthGeorgiaBoy said:


> Got him at 60 yards with the good ol .45



That's some impressive shooting!


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy

Another of him


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy

The m&p is an impressive gun! Thanks


----------



## nfa1eab

Pickens County male


----------



## elfiii

Good one, good and dead.


----------



## Snookpimpin

why the long face  Twiggs county


----------



## mishus

*finnlight*



Triggerfinger_4 said:


> Shot this big male 10 feet away.  Never knew I was there and I walked right up on him before either one of us realized it.




nice dog, looks like a sako finlight?


----------



## habersham hammer

*here are a few*

2013 - 2016


----------



## bigbuckfever




----------



## furtaker

This Madison County mutt was introduced to a 140g 6.5x55 Swede this morning.


----------



## davidradio

Offroadtek said:


> Popped this one as it was sprinting in on me while hunting at Tuckahoe.



AR15 right? BTW nice shot!








We are here to help you find galaxy dx 959


----------



## Hunt3r81

Josh B said:


> Shot female first and male came back for her. Women will make you do stupid things.


----------



## dixiecutter

I shot a coyote in a clearcut, December 2014, when I went to look, there was two on the ground.


----------



## trepej2

Shot with a muzzle loader in 2016


----------



## HabershamHunter85

Got him trailing about 1 minute behind a deer right after daylight.


----------



## ninjaneer

Got this female Thanksgiving morning with my crossbow 37 yds.


----------



## mallardsx2

Love to see people shooting coyotes. I cant beleive anyone lets one walk by them with a free pass.... I kill them all. I feel its my part of conservation.

Here are a few from the last 2 years.


----------



## AJLBucks

Dropped 2 in the last month. First one from my porch after dark. Walked outside, turned headlights on him, went inside to get my gun, came out and he never moved. 40 yard shot. Either very brave or something was wrong with him


----------



## virgil

Shot this one in Gwinnett county with my bow.


----------



## jimb4306

Got this one 10/21/18 evening. She came into the plot to watch some turkeys. The birds never moved after my shot! This photo is not the best, but you can see the Yote laying in the plot while the Turkeys scratch away.


----------



## garman




----------



## garman

Raged


----------



## Anthony61

A few vids I have.  No kill shots to offer up.


----------



## Blackston

2 for 2018     So much easier to hit than a deer.   ( I don't get coyote fever )


----------



## mike352

Buddy shot this dec 2020 Eufaula Alabama.


----------

